# Honking like crazy on a flat



## sybarite (11 Jul 2007)

Why do commuters on racers do that? They have a zillion gears to chose from and they use one, I think that they are all training to go fixed! :?:


----------



## Si (12 Jul 2007)

if they are anything like my commuter then the front and rear mechs are rusted solid and they've no choice but to stick in one gear :?:


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2007)

sybarite, could well be traning but not to ride a fixed. The other thing is they may be relieving the pain in the buttocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

